
Atari Launches Linux Gaming Box Starting at $199 - axiomdata316
https://www.linux.com/blog/2018/5/atari-launches-linux-gaming-box-starting-199
======
bifrost
So its a small computer that runs Linux, for $199. Seems like a good deal TBH
but low spec for gaming, right?

~~~
freeone3000
They're intending it as an "atari home console" more than a PC alternative. It
happens to work with steam games but it's clear from their marketing that they
want the Virtual Console Service to shine.

~~~
lewisinc
I'm happy with that. There are a ton of classic games that need a consumer
audience to ensure companies are invested in preserving them and porting them
to future/modern systems.

------
tracker1
Ouya take two.

~~~
legostormtroopr
I bought an Ouya, from memory it was pretty cheap and I still have the 2
Bluetooth controllers it came with.

It pretty quickly became my media box (XBMC) and did a good job of it too.

Considering how well it sold, I’d consider it a moderate success story.

~~~
tracker1
Oh, I think it sold well... and frankly, except the controllers felt a little
cheap, and I had to have it on it's side for the controllers to work well. I
do wish they'd have setup for a hardware refresh, as the platform used was
still seeing some significant gains year over year.

I used it with XBMC/Kodi, and it worked well... Frankly the most transparent
emulators for Atari/(S)NES/Sega I've ever used, which was very nice. The media
playback at 1080p just wasn't very good, I went back to an HTPC. Currently
using an NVidia Shield TV (first in a box experience I've liked enough to
keep).

Of course it looks like Android TV platform is being abandoned and the
ecosystem isn't great at all. Which is very disappointing to say the least.
The Shield has/had a lot of potential and is the first device to work great,
have good interoperability with the popular services, and decent options for
small scale and personal applications on.

Who knows though, this Atari box could work well, but I'm not ordering now, if
they start shipping and last a bit, will buy then. I've paid the early adopter
price one too many times now.

